

Notes from MPUG: "Python one-liners" talk - moreati
http://www.curiousvenn.com/?p=353

======
msluyter
A nice list. I use things like the simple web server all the time, and I was
unaware of the SMTP server, but some of these seem superflous, like:

    
    
       python -m calendar
    

When you could just do

    
    
       cal 2013
    

(with fewer keystrokes). Is there some advantage to using the python version
of the above?

~~~
aleyan
Doesn't quite work as expected. From "python -m calendar 1752 9" I get:

    
    
         September 1752
      Mo Tu We Th Fr Sa Su
                   1  2  3
       4  5  6  7  8  9 10
      11 12 13 14 15 16 17
      18 19 20 21 22 23 24
      25 26 27 28 29 30
    

"cal 9 1752" on the other hand gives:

    
    
          September 1752
       S  M Tu  W Th  F  S
             1  2 14 15 16
      17 18 19 20 21 22 23
      24 25 26 27 28 29 30
    

Maybe python doesn't auto recognize the timezone?

EDIT: Actually this is pretty bad because python gets all the days of the week
before September 1752 in North America wrong.

~~~
msluyter
Interesting calendar trivia. The Gregorian calendar was adopted in Sept. 1752:

 _Britain and the British Empire (including the eastern part of what is now
the United States) adopted the Gregorian calendar in 1752, by which time it
was necessary to correct by 11 days. Wednesday, 2 September 1752 was followed
by Thursday, 14 September 1752._

So, in this case, it looks like cal is doing the right thing.

------
arocks
A lot more examples are in the Python wiki:
<http://wiki.python.org/moin/Powerful%20Python%20One-Liners>

